# Veerexx Cubing - Times, Updates and Everything Inbetween



## Veerexx (Nov 27, 2012)

LIST OF STUFF AND THINGS :3 

(CONSTANTLY UPDATING)
3x3 Single: 14.83 NL!!!!
3x3 Average of 5: 22.xx
2x2 Single: 3.27 
I sometimes do a little 3x3 OH... Current record: 58.43s (Finally sub-1 on the 24th of January) - I haven't done any solves since that day...
LEARNING ROUX ATM  IT IS FUN AS!!
Videos:
Single 3x3 of 22.38 on camera: 




Single 3x3 sub-24 on camera: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EF7BGjUbT8&feature=youtu.be

Video for single 3x3 PB of 26.93:
CLICK

PB 3x3 Average 3 of 5: 29.54 (Picture and then video below)

View attachment 2540

CLICK

--
Statistics for 01-23-2013 20:07:54
Average: 29.93
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 24.89
Worst Time: 32.72
Individual Times:
1. (24.89) D2 U2 F R' U2 L' R' D' U' L2 D2 U2 B' F R' U2 B2 L2 B R' D' U R' D' F'
2. 30.05 B2 U F' L B' F2 L' R D2 U' F D2 L' D U' B2 F R' U L R2 B2 F2 L2 U2
3. 30.50 D L2 R F' L B' R' B2 F U2 F' U' R' B' F' U L' R' D' U R D2 B2 F' U2
4. 29.25 R D U2 L2 R B F2 L' B F' L B F' D U L D' U F L R F U L R2
5. (32.72) F' L2 D B2 R2 F D' R' B2 D U F D' U2 L2 F D2 B2 F' L2 B2 F2 L' F' L
--

I have been "Speedcubing" for about a month now. Maybe around a month and a half. I started around the middle to end of October, 2012.
Before that time I could solve it but I didn't even care about times or whatever. I think that I could do it in about 2 minutes. I used a slightly altered beginners method (like quite a few do). I learnt it in 2008 (I'm pretty sure) and picked it up again in October. Since then I made it my mission to get a sub-30 solve in the 12 months that ensued. I have done this. I am happy. I am not going to give up. I want sub-20 now 
I think I love cubes. I just bought 4 different Dayan V Zhanchi cubes. A green, blue, black and white inlay cubes. I have got an Eastsheen white inlay 2x2 and 4x4s 4 years ago and an ***** threw my 4x4 on the ground and cracked the actual pieces (4 I think) so now I can't use it >.< I used to be able to solve it in like 4 minutes and I loved the thing ^_^
Anyway, so the moment I bought the Dayan cubes, my times instantly dropped 10 seconds  It was an amazing day. The next day I actually set my PB of 29.09 [Listed Below] and I was like... (&%Y^(& $*%W( ($&W %(*W$& $*W& %)*$& )W$*&_)( &$#*&%) W*$&^(W YES!
(Not really, but you get the idea). I didn't expect to hit sub-30 for AT LEAST 6 months. It was a magical moment. :3
So yes, I like cubes 
Hopefully this wasn't too boring. I will add more to it eventually, but not right now because I have to do more work on my sister's 18th birthday things. 
So yeah <3 you all and stuff 
My 3x3 average has dropped from about 50 to 42 in like a week and went from about 2 minutes to 1 in about 2 weeks and down to 50 in another before that. Hooray! 


~ I will get better.
<< Veerexx >>


----------



## demontoe (Dec 13, 2012)

Those are some sweet times for just starting. I am jealous. I better go get a Dayan cube sounds like a wicked fast cube  dt


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you demontoe 
Thank you sneaklyfox 

I am just going to update my post with my new Single PB, Average PB and best 3of5 PB (like a comp).

Read the top post 

EDIT: Finished updating the top post


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum  your times seem pretty promising, keep cubing


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you lcsbiffi. I definitely will keep cubing. My dream is just sub-20 average (CONSISTENT average) 
I dunno, I might just cube for fun after that ^_^
I am only 15, I have time ahead of me ^_^


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 14, 2012)

Veerexx said:


> My dream is just sub-20 average (CONSISTENT average)



Be prepared to exceed that by a lot. I don't practice 3x3 and I'm sub-20, and with your fast improvement...


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 14, 2012)

I started in about March and just about a month go I was consistenly averaging about 19-20 seconds. I am getting faster and getting a lot of 15s, 16s, 17s, 18s, and 19s. Your times dropeed pretty dramatically I would suggest looking into 4 look last layer or 2 look PLL and 2 look OLL. Monkeydude1313 has some awesome tutorials on this. You will be sub 20! I promise!


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! You seem to be progressing pretty fast - it took me probably two months of serious cubing to get sub1 minute, and then I think like 6 months after that to get sub30. I average like 25 now - I don't improve very rapidly.
I hope you like it here on the forums!


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 14, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> I started in about March and just about a month go I was consistenly averaging about 19-20 seconds. I am getting faster and getting a lot of 15s, 16s, 17s, 18s, and 19s. Your times dropeed pretty dramatically I would suggest looking into 4 look last layer or 2 look PLL and 2 look OLL. Monkeydude1313 has some awesome tutorials on this. You will be sub 20! I promise!


Thanks a lot ^_^ Very inspiring.
I actually know 2-look OLL already and know half of my 1-look PLL. Only half the time I have to use 2-Look PLL and that is with G-Perms, A-Perms, R-perms and I think that is about it.




Ickathu said:


> Welcome to the forums! You seem to be progressing pretty fast - it took me probably two months of serious cubing to get sub1 minute, and then I think like 6 months after that to get sub30. I average like 25 now - I don't improve very rapidly.
> I hope you like it here on the forums!



Thank you


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 14, 2012)

Veerexx said:


> Thanks a lot ^_^ Very inspiring.
> I actually know 2-look OLL already and know half of my 1-look PLL. Only half the time I have to use 2-Look PLL and that is with G-Perms, A-Perms, R-perms and I think that is about it.
> 
> 
> Thank you



Wow, you know Na, Nb, V but not Aa, Ab, Ra, Rb? Do your A's next. They're easy and fast.

Edit: Oh yeah, I also want to say that I clicked on this thread not expecting a new member. The title sounded more like a new cube timer to me.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Dec 14, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Oh yeah, I also want to say that I clicked on this thread not expecting a new member. The title sounded more like a new cube timer to me.



^+1

anyway, welcome to the forums. You'll get fast soon enough. And when you're sub-20, you'll still feel like you're slow. No matter how fast you actually are, it's not fast enough. So happy cubing, and good luck!


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 14, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Wow, you know Na, Nb, V but not Aa, Ab, Ra, Rb? Do your A's next. They're easy and fast.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, I also want to say that I clicked on this thread not expecting a new member. The title sounded more like a new cube timer to me.



Whoops, I should probably fix the title a bit then ^_^
I am not too sure about Na and Nb, I might know them ^_^ (I think I do, but not as Na or Nb... If that makes sense  )



cubingawsumness said:


> ^+1
> 
> anyway, welcome to the forums. You'll get fast soon enough. And when you're sub-20, you'll still feel like you're slow. No matter how fast you actually are, it's not fast enough. So happy cubing, and good luck!



Thank you, thank you  

UPDATES 

Video for single 3x3 PB:





Video for average of 5 PB:
CLICK

New PB 3x3 Average 3 of 5: 29.54 (Picture and then video below)



CLICK

These are being added to the first post.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice video. Btw, not sure if it's just the camera angle or something, but you hold the cube in a weird way oO


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 14, 2012)

lcsbiffi said:


> Nice video. Btw, not sure if it's just the camera angle or something, but you hold the cube in a weird way oO



Yes, it is a terrible angle. It is actually on the floor below the cube. (Yeah, My new videos are better, I set up my camera properly). It actually says in the description about that ^_^ But I guess you can't see that...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 14, 2012)

Haha on the floor. Interesting angle.


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> ...and with  you're fast improvement...



It's funny. Never seen someone say you're when they meant your before. It is always your-> you're ^^ (please note that I do not care about grammar , I'm sure I make plenty of mistakes myself. Just deemed it 'funny' that I had never encountered this one before when the other version of it is so rampant on the internet).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


anyway. Thats very fast improvement (And I thought I was improving fast ^^) .
Looking forward to track your improvement ^^


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 14, 2012)

BenVdd said:


> It's funny. Never seen someone say you're when they meant your before. It is always your-> you're ^^ (please note that I do not care about grammar , I'm sure I make plenty of mistakes myself. Just deemed it 'funny' that I had never encountered this one before when the other version of it is so rampant on the internet).



Autocorrect :/


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 15, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Haha on the floor. Interesting angle.



Yes, I was using my iPhone and couldn't be bothered setting up a camera stand for it  (My iPhone is easier to use than a camera lol)



BenVdd said:


> It's funny. Never seen someone say you're when they meant your before. It is always your-> you're ^^ (please note that I do not care about grammar , I'm sure I make plenty of mistakes myself. Just deemed it 'funny' that I had never encountered this one before when the other version of it is so rampant on the internet).
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree, I never see that.
Thank you


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 15, 2012)

Here are the other videos embedded because only one allowed per post:


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is the last video because embedding more than one per post is disabled...






That 38 second solve was a bit of an upset D:
I'm pretty sure that I made a mistake in either the cross or F2L somewhere :\


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 18, 2012)

So I just learnt my Aa PLL alg 
Hooray! I'm going to learn Ab by tomorrow :3


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay, I have learnt the Ab PLL alg 
Hooray!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm learning the PLL's as well, but it's veeery boring


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 19, 2012)

lcsbiffi said:


> I'm learning the PLL's as well, but it's veeery boring



Your average is 5 seconds faster than mine... NICE!
I actually find learning algs pretty fun 
I love just practicing the cube, I love it  I like walk around doing it, fun 
Try listening to music and different things, it is goooood


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 19, 2012)

Hooray, I got to sit at a bus stop for an hour 
I was drinking milk so I decided to practice my OH  I'm not terrible now... yey~!
Haha, it's gooood  I'm happy :3
I might learn another PLL today, probably.


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 20, 2012)

Woooh, a little bit more OH practice


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 20, 2012)

What are your OH averages ?


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 20, 2012)

lcsbiffi said:


> What are your OH averages ?



Honestly, up until yesterday, I had never practiced it... Like at all. I probably get around 1:20 ish...


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 21, 2012)

Alright then. I have just gone through the list of all PLLs and executed all of the algs which is great. The only ones that I haven't learnt are: G(4), N(2), R(2). The good thing about one of the N perms is that it contains my Jb perm alg  I love that alg. So fast, so easy.
I am learning the Gd alg right now


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 21, 2012)

Veerexx said:


> Alright then. I have just gone through the list of all PLLs and executed all of the algs which is great. The only ones that I haven't learnt are: G(4), N(2), R(2). The good thing about one of the N perms is that it contains my Jb perm alg  I love that alg. So fast, so easy.
> I am learning the Gd alg right now



Hey good work so far!!! Just a few tips: First of all, make sure your learn proper fingering for those algs early on so that you don't have to relearn them later. Check out jammyman3014's youtube channel for his algs (he is, or at least until recently was in the top ten best cubers times wise anyway and he has really good fingertricks for each of them. He can sub 1 all of them: PLL and OLL at least) Also, although most of it is pretty advanced, you should check out my channel as well, especially if/when you start working on lookahead or if you want to get introduced to some faster algs and ideas. 

You seem to be making good progress, but just as a warning dont expect it to continue indefinitely. Most people hit a wall around the 20, 17,15,12, and 10 second mark and each of these barriers gets harder to overcome. I dont say that to discourage you, just as a heads up so you don't get too frustrated. Who knows you could blaze through them all, but just an fyi. In general you will save a lot of time if you just try and learn things the best way first if you can so you can save yourself wasted time relearning things over again. This means not rushing to learn algs or trying to increase your tps too quickly; instead, you must do each of the steps of your method repetitively and strive for optimization. You should aim to lower your average move count per solve to 60 and below (this is ideally and with a full CFOP based method. If you can get it lower then great, (many of the best are sub 50 moves) if not then just try and pause before each move and make sure you do every cross in less than 8 moves and each f2l should be less than 10 moves on average, most can be done in less than 8 as well. Finally make sure you work on how you hold the cube and avoid regripping soo much, the earlier you start this the better and quicker you will learn.

Finally, and this is incredibly important especially since you are just starting out, but you should try and be color neutral. This means solving whichever cross is the best, not just one color cross every time. If you start doing this now it will open up a world of opportunities later and will give you some major advantages in the long run as well. It might be weird and hard at first, but just take the time and do it, by the end of the next month you wont even notice it anymore. Just realize that you will be slower at first, but that it is very worth it in the long run. If you do white only you may find it easiest to try white and yellow first and then slowly pick up a new color every few days to give your mind time to adjust.


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 21, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Hey good work so far!!! Just a few tips: First of all, make sure your learn proper fingering for those algs early on so that you don't have to relearn them later. Check out jammyman3014's youtube channel for his algs (he is, or at least until recently was in the top ten best cubers times wise anyway and he has really good fingertricks for each of them. He can sub 1 all of them: PLL and OLL at least) Also, although most of it is pretty advanced, you should check out my channel as well, especially if/when you start working on lookahead or if you want to get introduced to some faster algs and ideas.
> 
> You seem to be making good progress, but just as a warning dont expect it to continue indefinitely. Most people hit a wall around the 20, 17,15,12, and 10 second mark and each of these barriers gets harder to overcome. I dont say that to discourage you, just as a heads up so you don't get too frustrated. Who knows you could blaze through them all, but just an fyi. In general you will save a lot of time if you just try and learn things the best way first if you can so you can save yourself wasted time relearning things over again. This means not rushing to learn algs or trying to increase your tps too quickly; instead, you must do each of the steps of your method repetitively and strive for optimization. You should aim to lower your average move count per solve to 60 and below (this is ideally and with a full CFOP based method. If you can get it lower then great, (many of the best are sub 50 moves) if not then just try and pause before each move and make sure you do every cross in less than 8 moves and each f2l should be less than 10 moves on average, most can be done in less than 8 as well. Finally make sure you work on how you hold the cube and avoid regripping soo much, the earlier you start this the better and quicker you will learn.
> 
> Finally, and this is incredibly important especially since you are just starting out, but you should try and be color neutral. This means solving whichever cross is the best, not just one color cross every time. If you start doing this now it will open up a world of opportunities later and will give you some major advantages in the long run as well. It might be weird and hard at first, but just take the time and do it, by the end of the next month you wont even notice it anymore. Just realize that you will be slower at first, but that it is very worth it in the long run. If you do white only you may find it easiest to try white and yellow first and then slowly pick up a new color every few days to give your mind time to adjust.



Your post is absolutely amazing and I really want to write an extremely great reply to this, although, I am actually very worn out right now and really am not up to the task. I will just say that I have read the whole post at least 4 times and have taken all of into mind and getting the different elements out of the incredible post. I will reply to this properly tomorrow when I have slept and gained energy. It is 11pm and I'm not up to the task of my reply :3
Also, That Gd perm, got it down pat, love it  I just LOVE the feel of learning new algs


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 22, 2012)

I just did my first time properly recording 3x3 OH times. I got a sub-1:20 which is AWESOME!!
It is my PB and just happened to be at the time that I did my first proper timing... I always seem to get starting luck. (Like I got my current pb at the time of writing this on my first time recording :3 ). Anyway, here are the times...



Hooray!!!

It is funny because JUST after I got these, I scrambled it again to keep going and popped half of the pieces out of my cube...    They scared the crap out of me though >.<


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 24, 2012)

For just learning a new method, I am pretty happy with a 32 second solve. I am seriously starting to love the full fridrich F2L even though I am pretty slow at it :\
I WILL GET THERE!


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 24, 2012)

Veerexx said:


> For just learning a new method, I am pretty happy with a 32 second solve. I am seriously starting to love the full fridrich F2L even though I am pretty slow at it :\
> I WILL GET THERE!



You definitely will if you keep up that enthusiasm and keep working at it. And feel no need to reply unless you have some more questions; I don't expect anything. I just want to provide my point of view in the hope that someone can gain something from it. Good work btw you definitely seem to be improving. It all really just comes down to proper practice, the right motivation and the ability to make even tedious tasks like PLL drilling fun. If you can find a way to do all of this the sky is the limit. 

Do realize though that unless your crazy hardcore about it or naturally skilled it will all take time. I have been cubing for a little over a year and a half and I am just now breaking into the ten realm. In the past 6 months I have only been able to drop around 3-4 seconds from my solve times. I did take a break this summer but still be prepared for a long haul if you really want to make it the distance and don't expect too much out of yourself. It took me a long time to realize this and consequently I wasted a lot of energy being annoyed or frustrated with myself when I should have just accepted that I wasn't having a good day and just drilled or something.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 24, 2012)

Veerexx said:


> For just learning a new method, I am pretty happy with a 32 second solve. I am seriously starting to love the full fridrich F2L even though I am pretty slow at it :\
> I WILL GET THERE!



Dat enthuisiasm, combine that with objectivity and determination for perfect technique and you may be a threat


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 3, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Dat enthuisiasm, combine that with objectivity and determination for perfect technique and you may be a threat



I hope that one day I am pretty decent at cubing. I WILL get there!

I have just learnt all of my G-perms  HUZZAH!!! I only need to learn the R-perms and 1 N-perm and I am done with 1-look PLL  HOORAY!!! SO HAPPY!! Then I can FINALLY nail down the F2L :3 It takes like 25 seconds for me... *sigh* I just learnt Full Fridrich F2L.


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok, so I have learnt my R-perms... Yay!
Just an N-perm to go... I want to do it today, but I just don't have the time D: Tomorrow it is then 
Just realised I have gotten really slack with alg learning O: I must finish the PLLs and then practice PLL time attack just to practice all of my algs. I might use Badmephisto's PLL trainer... Hmmmm


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 12, 2013)

Even with 2 mistakes and quite a few lockups, I just got my new PB of 24.85 non-lucky solve  It just... Worked 
I haven't timed myself for at least a few days, and I was extremely surprised as it was the first timed solve  I just don't even know. I'm happy


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 23, 2013)

New Ao5 PB 
With 2nd best solve :3
http://puu.sh/1Rtoq


Statistics for 01-23-2013 20:07:54

Average: 29.93
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 24.89
Worst Time: 32.72
Individual Times:
1. (24.89) D2 U2 F R' U2 L' R' D' U' L2 D2 U2 B' F R' U2 B2 L2 B R' D' U R' D' F'
2. 30.05 B2 U F' L B' F2 L' R D2 U' F D2 L' D U' B2 F R' U L R2 B2 F2 L2 U2
3. 30.50 D L2 R F' L B' R' B2 F U2 F' U' R' B' F' U L' R' D' U R D2 B2 F' U2
4. 29.25 R D U2 L2 R B F2 L' B F' L B F' D U L D' U F L R F U L R2
5. (32.72) F' L2 D B2 R2 F D' R' B2 D U F D' U2 L2 F D2 B2 F' L2 B2 F2 L' F' L


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice progress! In less than 4 months sub 30. That is awesome.


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 23, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Nice progress! In less than 4 months sub 30. That is awesome.



Thanks heaps 
I am trying to get better and am starting to get a grasp on the full fridriich F2L 
So excited to keep going at it. I am in this for the long haul 
HOORAYY!

EDIT: I bought a LanLan 2x2 and a 42mm Zhanchi for fun  I like it :3 The 2x2 Lanlan isn't quite as good as it was hyped up to be  No CC like I was told :O


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 24, 2013)

Just casually spit this out when I just wanted to do one timed OH practice...
Pretty happy  Literally the first timing I did today (and only one) and I get a new PB by like 14 seconds + IT IS SUB-1  HOOORAAAAYYhttp://puu.sh/1RUts
58.43s  So happy


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 25, 2013)

Heck yes I just pulled a new 3x3 PB  It was NL as well 
BOOOYAAAHH!!!! :3
Hooray for sub-24 LAWL :3
http://puu.sh/1SfB6

EDIT: Time is: 23.90 btw :3


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice times! By the way, I see you use CCT. Have you tried using Prisma (PPT)? I've heard it's better than CCT.


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 25, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Nice times! By the way, I see you use CCT. Have you tried using Prisma (PPT)? I've heard it's better than CCT.



I have downloaded and have tried out Prisma timer, but for some reason the timer never actually starts >.< I can't really get it to work


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've had the same problem before. Start Prisma. Don't maximize it! Press Space to see if it works. Then maximize it. It's an amazing program, I tell you!


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 25, 2013)

I tried that numerous times and it doesn't work. I seriously can't figure out what is up 
EDIT: I just got it to work


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 12, 2013)

First time timing myself in about half a month to a month and got sub-23 haha. 22.50s actually  I got quite a few sub-24s which is awesome  
I am slowly getting there and am now consistently sub-30 which is really awesome. Only 1 in 10 roughly are >30 which is cool 
I was timing at 11:30PM, so I was a bit surprised at how low the times were  I am slowly getting there.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 12, 2013)

Great! And really sub-30 in 4 months? Cool!


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 14, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Great! And really sub-30 in 4 months? Cool!



Thanks  Your times are better than mine and you have been cubing for less time  Great work, keep it up for sure!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 14, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> Thanks  Your times are better than mine and you have been cubing for less time  Great work, keep it up for sure!



Thanks! And same to you too!


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 14, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Thanks! And same to you too!



Thank you ^_^

Finally got a sub-24 on camera (Only took one session haha).




Yisss :3
Current Single 3x3 PB is 22.50s


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 14, 2013)

That is a fast solve, your F2L is so fluid and your LL TPS is great . However, please note that the way you start the timer (with the soles of your palms on the touchpads) is the wrong way and may lead to a +2 in a competition. Keep the fingers on the touchpads and start it


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm sub 20 in 4 months...I mean, 13.36 single, 17.xx ao5, 18.xx ao15 and 20.xx ao50 .


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 14, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> I'm sub 20 in 4 months...I mean, 13.36 single, 17.xx ao5, 18.xx ao15 and 20.xx ao50 .



I've been cubing seriously for about 3 months and I'm about sub 27.


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 14, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> That is a fast solve, your F2L is so fluid and your LL TPS is great . However, please note that the way you start the timer (with the soles of your palms on the touchpads) is the wrong way and may lead to a +2 in a competition. Keep the fingers on the touchpads and start it


 Yes, I know that ruling  But I was tired haha. 

Yeah, I really need to work on my fluidness for F2L because I only started the Fridrich edge pairing with the corners a while ago (I think I posted somewhere here when I started), so I an trying to work on it desperately. I need to focus more on Lookahead! 



DavidCubie said:


> I'm sub 20 in 4 months...I mean, 13.36 single, 17.xx ao5, 18.xx ao15 and 20.xx ao50 .





Clarkeeyyy said:


> I've been cubing seriously for about 3 months and I'm about sub 27.



Good on you two! You two are really great haha. I wish I could get there as fast as you two! I will soon


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 16, 2013)

Just got a 22.29s 3x3 single


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

Amazing! Congrats. Let's see you get a sub-23 avg5! !  even I haven't been able to achieve that lol

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Amazing! Congrats. Let's see you get a sub-23 avg5! !  even I haven't been able to achieve that lol
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



I just got a 25s Ao5 
Also, just broke my 3x3 PB at 21.68s :3 Bring on sub20! It was NL as well  WOOOH!!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

Great! It feels great when your PB is NL. Even mine is 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 16, 2013)

I know right 
Good work ;3


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 17, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> I know right
> Good work ;3



You'll see when you suddenly get a 15 second solve NL like I did. I was like 'WTF HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE? " lol


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 17, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> You'll see when you suddenly get a 15 second solve NL like I did. I was like 'WTF HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE? " lol


Haha, I know that feeling, my first sub-20 was 16.70 :3


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 17, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> You'll see when you suddenly get a 15 second solve NL like I did. I was like 'WTF HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE? " lol


Haha I can't wait!!


Alcuber said:


> Haha, I know that feeling, my first sub-20 was 16.70 :3


Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 23, 2013)

New single on cam 
sub-23 
Single 3x3 of 22.38 on camera: 




Best on cam as of now. Sorry about the random stuff before the solve, it was the first solve of the day and I was still warming up. Also, sorry about going off cam, I wasn't used to its position at that point. 
The solve was really terrible and I had made a mistake or two. It could have EASILY been sub-20 if I had actually cared more about the solve. PLL skip :3 It was all just really unexpected.
I updated the first post with new stats 


ALSO!! I have started a new daily challenge for myself to record a 3x3 Ao5 every day 
Check it all out here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ead-(Daily-video-updates)&p=836525#post836525


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 23, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> Haha I can't wait!!
> 
> Sounds like a great time!



You'll reach sub-20 soon at the rate of your improvement, that's for sure


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 23, 2013)

Alcuber said:


> You'll reach sub-20 soon at the rate of your improvement, that's for sure



Oh I really can't wait  It shall be awesome


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 24, 2013)

I THINK that this is my best average on cam :3 




Times: (27.12), 27.46, 27.12, (36.73), 27.66
Average: 27.413

This is where I have posted a challenge to myself 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Ao5-Information-Thread-(Daily-video-updates)


----------



## CoryThigpen (Mar 24, 2013)

I you're looking for recommendations I'd say to do your cross on bottom. Switch now because it will be way harder later. Also, why don't you use official scrambles instead of just winging it every time?


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 25, 2013)

CoryThigpen said:


> I you're looking for recommendations I'd say to do your cross on bottom. Switch now because it will be way harder later. Also, why don't you use official scrambles instead of just winging it every time?



I sometimes do my cross on bottom and am practicing to get it down and am practically focusing on it as well as my lookahead in F2L, which is currently lacking greatly. In terms of the scrambles, I am going to start doing them now, but I just am slow at doing the scrambles, but I guess that would be from not really doing them very often haha. Thanks for the tips ^_^
I am always thankful for recommendations


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 31, 2013)

NEW PB 3x3 
20.57: F' R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 F L2 B U2 L' B2 R' D2 B R' D L2 U
So close to sub20  BRING IT ON


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> NEW PB 3x3
> 20.57: F' R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 F L2 B U2 L' B2 R' D2 B R' D L2 U
> So close to sub20  BRING IT ON



Great! When are you attending your first competition?


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 31, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Great! When are you attending your first competition?



Probably not for a while as there are none near me 
Hopefully Tim gets one started up in northern Australia  (South QLD)

3x3 Ao40 stats:
number of times: 40/40
best time: 20.57
worst time: 38.61

current avg5: 28.89 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 26.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 27.61 (σ = 1.99)
best avg12: 27.46 (σ = 2.32)

session avg: 28.56 (σ = 2.98)
session mean: 28.63

Times: 20.57, 30.33, 38.61, 28.72, 36.14, 26.03, 28.53, 24.51, 36.55, 24.97, 31.03, 28.87, 30.46, 29.92, 24.49, 28.63, 26.97, 32.48, 20.98 (I had 4-5 seconds for just 1 alg... Also it is my 3rd fastest alg at just 1.7 seconds... But NOooooo, I'm gonna slip it up >.> Just about to get a 18s solve D: Instead I got my second fastest time hahaha B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 B D F' L U B R2 B R F2 U') , 28.80, 32.11, 28.41, 32.47, 30.06, 25.47, 24.17, 34.39, 28.53, 28.75, 27.48, 25.53, 31.71+, 26.78, 24.11, 26.08, 30.72, 29.05, 24.02, 29.00, 28.61


----------



## Veerexx (Apr 2, 2013)

NEW PB SINGLE  YAYYY!!!! SUB 20  SO HAPPYYYY 
18.36
L' F' D' R2 F2 U' R D' R2 F' D2 F' D2 F D2 R2 B2 U2
Pretty sure OLL skip with easy J-perm PLL. 

Also, new average PB:
stats:
number of times: 5/5
best time: 22.11
worst time: 28.78

current avg5: 25.89 (σ = 2.00)
best avg5: 25.89 (σ = 2.00)

session avg: 25.89 (σ = 2.00)
session mean: 25.71
Times - 25.17, 24.36, (22.11), 28.15, (28.78)


----------



## Veerexx (Apr 9, 2013)

Average of 5: 21.80
1. (18.75) L' U2 B' R D' B2 D2 F L U B2 D L2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U' D2 (NL BOOOOM) [First NL sub20 :3]
2. 21.79 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 U' B' F' L F2 U R2 F' L2 D 
3. 20.19 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D L2 R' U' F' R U L' F' R B' U' L 
4. (25.69) U2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U R D2 U' R' D B2 L D 
5. 23.42 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D R2 B R B' D F' D2 L2 F2 U' L 
Best Ao5 :3 Plus 2nd best single


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 9, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> Average of 5: 21.80



Nice going there.. you will be sub 20 in no time.. (green with envy here  )


----------



## Veerexx (Apr 9, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Nice going there.. you will be sub 20 in no time.. (green with envy here  )



Thanks a bunch 
Oh, I LOVE your ALG trainer btw  I used it a little :3 It helped a little for recog  THANKS. I should use it more often actually........... haha


----------



## Veerexx (May 9, 2013)

I am now learning roux and I LOVE IT!
Also, I have updated the first post a little.


----------



## Veerexx (May 20, 2013)

Random average of 50 with my new white Fangshi ShuangRen.
number of times: 50/50
best time: 19.92
worst time: 48.42

current avg5: 25.70 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 22.98 (σ = 1.59)

current avg12: 27.47 (σ = 2.62)
best avg12: 24.40 (σ = 2.47)

session avg: 26.75 (σ = 3.28)
session mean: 27.09

28.55, 33.09, 27.56, 29.56, 26.54, 21.75, 25.24, 28.46, 24.75, 27.11, 21.17, 20.78, 23.60, 29.46, 24.17, 26.30, 21.45, 33.38, 33.96, 48.42, 24.25, 27.31, 23.68, 31.11, 34.08, 28.55, 26.21, 30.61, 22.95, 20.36, 29.14, 19.92, 26.59, 28.36, 23.71, 24.71, 25.78, 21.33, 29.26, 32.36, 26.72, 22.39, 30.91, 33.39, 26.23, 27.87, 26.18, 25.00, 24.21, 25.92
Not the best, but it isn't the worst. Getting used to white + new cube + tired + no excuses.


----------



## Veerexx (May 30, 2013)

New 3x3 PB OLL skip (lol):
18.10 U2 R' D2 L D2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B L2 B' U2 L B' D' L B2
I was not even paying much attention


----------



## Veerexx (Jun 2, 2013)

New 3x3 NL single PB: 14.83 !!!! 
So happy


----------

